# Sherlock Holmes tracks down the Culpret.



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

I noticed a depression had suddenly been dug out near our flowers this morning, so while my hand is healing, I grabbed my wife's G11 to photographically track down the culpret. As you can guess, I was pretty suspicious.
The images seem to lack punch, its a gray day and I did not feel like spending time on them.

A hole dug in my yard.






So I looked for clues and finger - er - footprints.





Sure enough, just follow the clues.


----------



## Menace (Oct 13, 2012)

Did you discover any eggs?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2012)

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

Menace said:


> Did you discover any eggs?


We have 23 hens, plus three duck hens, we are awash in eggs. We sell the extras. Rabbit for dinner tonight! Much better than chicken, Imho.


----------



## Menace (Oct 14, 2012)

Rabbit sounds yum


----------

